# Don Gabriel - what's the story?



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Just saw an email promoting Don Gabriel cigars made presumably with 100% Cuban tobacco. I guess they are distributed from Portugal and are around 100 Euro a box (varies 70-110 for corona to Churchill sizes). However, as far as I know Habanos/ALTADIS do not sell premium Cuban tobacco to anyone outside of Cuba, or for that matter legally to anyone besides a few blends for machine made cigarillos, I was wondering if this is anther hype? Anyway, if any of BOTL's have tried them, would appreciate shedding some light,,


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

esp
just got that email also(had yesterdays date but i dont check email or smail very often)and deleted it.would like to know how they got my emailer.

derrek


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

dvickery said:


> esp
> just got that email also(had yesterdays date but i dont check email or smail very often)and deleted it.would like to know how they got my emailer.
> 
> derrek


Nice flag on your Avatar.
Almost 40 years in the US since leaving Cuba and still get goose bumps when I see it and remember singing the national anthem every morning at school.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The Cubans have been exporting tobacco to the Canary Islands for decades.


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

I posted this same question on another board...here are a few of the replies that i got....

These are actually pretty good cigars...especialy for the price.

I sampled two of the "full" Coronas. They are described as 100% cuban tobacco and I don't doubt it. They had god flavor, similar to the RyJ profile, and had the twang one would expect.

I would call the the perfect golf or poker cigar. 


I've tried several of the PC and the Esplendido sizes in the "Full" dress flavor. Both were OK with the Large Esplendido bordered on Very Good. Decent enough smoke and often DG will run specials on Multiple boxes so splits are ideal,To try them out. The Robusto was not bad either, but I've only had one of those.

Get on the E-mail list to check them out. They also sell a few Brand name lines as well. The DG line is a house brand made for Them in Spain or Portugal.(I believe)

Worth a try.

While stuck here in Canada I checked out the Quintero's They were over $10 apiece! Monte #2's were $32.50! Dayum!


Good Luck!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Had a chance to try all three sizes offered, only had the "full" bodied ones. Here's what I think.

1) Yup, they're made of real habano tobacco, and no, I don't think they're mixed with any other tobacco filler, i.e., they're genuine 100% habano tobacco.

2) They're a decently priced habano cigar good for golf, poker, or if you want a simple ciagr just to puff on.

3) Unfortunately, they weren't to my taste so I'm not anticipating on picking up many more. Now if gifted one, I would smoke it & if they choose to change the blend some . . .  (p.s. DO NOT send me any, I'm sitting on quite a efw right now).

4) Dissected a couple of them. Mixed filler and not of the highest quality tobacco. Then again, for the price, you get what you pay for.

5) RE: what Bruce said, yes, Habano does make quite a few cigars for specific merchants & markets, like the recent Bolivar Gold Medal, and yes, they have been know to export tobacco leaf for use both in cigarettes and cigars as well. Traditionally, Cuba has ALWAYS kept it's best tobacco at home. What they do export is usually of lesser quality.

Just my :2 .


----------

